
Twitter’s IPO ‘Oversubscribed’ Despite Accelerating - sheikhimran01
http://techcrunch.com/2013/10/31/twitters-ipo-oversubscribed-despite-accelerating-losses-and-growth-concerns/
======
001sky
"...Despite Accelerating Losses And Growth Concerns"

Complete, unedited title.

